
Art forgeries: The computer says no - davidw
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=11877571
======
sysop073
I continue to wonder why having a "real" painting as opposed to a "forgery"
matters if even the newest scientific technology is having trouble telling
them apart

~~~
dangoldin
Same with counterfeit currency. If no one can differentiate the two, who are
you to say one is fake?

~~~
sysop073
They're not the same at all, paintings exist to look good. If they're
indistinguishable then they should be worth the same to people, that's all
that matters is what they look like, all they do is sit there and look good.
Currency is a marker, the look itself is irrelevant, the only reason it has a
distinct look is to prevent counterfeiting

------
timcederman
Nobody is going to comment on the Little Britain reference in an Economist
headline? Quite unexpected...

